# IKONIK versucht "Neustart" in Deutschland mit neuen Gehäusen



## der8auer (7. April 2010)

*IKONIK versucht "Neustart" in Deutschland mit neuen Gehäusen*

Bereits Anfang 2009 versuchte der taiwanesische Gehäuse- und Netzteile-Hersteller IKONIK den Start in den deutschen Markt. Das erste Gehäuse namens IKONIK RA X10 kam bei der breiten Masse optisch recht gut an - war allerdings relativ teuer. 

Als erstes soll das IKONIK Transform A10 in Deutschland verfügbar sein.

Der Midi-Tower besteht aus SECC und ABS und bietet Platz für ATX und µATX Boards. Je nach Wunsch kann entweder ein Seitenteil mit Window oder mit Lüfter-Gitter verwendet werden.
Im Gehäuse selbst sind bereits 3 Lüfter integriert. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass die Lüfte bei etwa ~800 U/min eine gute Leistung erzielen und sehr leise sind. Die Lüfter können über den Drehregler oben auf dem Gehäuse eingestellt werden.

Das Gehäuse soll ab April/Mai verfügbar sein.

Impressionen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ebenfalls in etwa einem Monat wird das IKONIK RA 2000 verfügbar sein. 

Impressionen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die EN1 und EN2 Series soll ebenfalls nächsten Monat erscheinen:

EN1:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EN2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Des Weiteren will IKONIK die SIM Lüftersteuerung (Hier gibts Details) nun auch einzeln verkaufen. 
Kleinere Lüftersteuerungen sollen ebenfalls folgen

Auszug aus einem PDF Dokument:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Quelle: IKONIK


----------



## 0Martin21 (7. April 2010)

*AW: IKONIK versucht "Neustart" in Deutschland mit neuen Gehäusen*

Mal eine Frage passt da meine 5970 rein?


----------



## Zerebo (7. April 2010)

*AW: IKONIK versucht "Neustart" in Deutschland mit neuen Gehäusen*

Naja ich find das sieht irgendwie etwas billig aus.
Vor allem von Plastil Hochglanzflächen bin ich kein Fan.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (7. April 2010)

*AW: IKONIK versucht "Neustart" in Deutschland mit neuen Gehäusen*

Sieht nicht schlecht aus , interessant wird der Preis.....
Die Frint ist allerdings billig....

@ Martin , Ja ich glaube da passt eine 5970 rein


----------



## der8auer (7. April 2010)

*AW: IKONIK versucht "Neustart" in Deutschland mit neuen Gehäusen*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage passt da meine 5970 rein?



Da ich das selbst nicht weiß werde ich die Frage mal direkt an IKONIK weiterleiten. Hoffe dir morgen die Antwort geben zu können.


----------



## 0Martin21 (7. April 2010)

*AW: IKONIK versucht "Neustart" in Deutschland mit neuen Gehäusen*

^^ da kann ich doch nur sagen, vielen Dank und so muß ein guter Mod sein!


----------



## Explosiv (7. April 2010)

*AW: IKONIK versucht "Neustart" in Deutschland mit neuen Gehäusen*

Schick, schick und durchdacht scheinen die Case´s auch zu sein. 
Die Front des IKONIK RA 2000, ist jetzt nicht so mein Fall, aber ein "entsprechend angemessener" Preis, könnte das durchaus richten .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Two-Face (7. April 2010)

*AW: IKONIK versucht "Neustart" in Deutschland mit neuen Gehäusen*

Auch wenn die konzeptionell relativ interessant aussehen: Mein Design sind die nicht.


----------



## KILLTHIS (7. April 2010)

*AW: IKONIK versucht "Neustart" in Deutschland mit neuen Gehäusen*

Richtig Hochwertig sicherlich noch nicht, aber sie gehen schon in die richtige Richtung, indem sie den aktuellen Trends folgen. Es bleibt abzuwarten, wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## poiu (7. April 2010)

*AW: IKONIK versucht "Neustart" in Deutschland mit neuen Gehäusen*

die Ikonik Netzteile waren wirklich brauchbar, CWT Design sogar ein tick besser als die ähnlichen Corsair HX

Das gehäuse ist 100% nicht mein fall, wenn ich klavierlack sehe ... 
Mir reicht mein Samsung Lapi kalvierlack mag toll aussehen, aber ist nicht leicht zu handhaben im  alltagseinsatz!


----------



## NCphalon (7. April 2010)

*AW: IKONIK versucht "Neustart" in Deutschland mit neuen Gehäusen*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage passt da meine 5970 rein?



Hab mal versucht nachzumessen und da kamen von Slotbech bis Festplattenkäfig knapp 27cm raus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (7. April 2010)

*AW: IKONIK versucht "Neustart" in Deutschland mit neuen Gehäusen*



poiu schrieb:


> die Ikonik Netzteile waren wirklich brauchbar, CWT Design sogar ein tick besser als die ähnlichen Corsair HX



Sehe ich auch so. Verwende selbst ein IKONIK Vulcan 1000W für mein Benchsystem. Sehr zuverlässig 

Auch die Netzteile sollen in Zukunft wieder in Deutschland verfügbar sein. Werde mal nachhaken wann es so weit sein soll.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. April 2010)

*AW: IKONIK versucht "Neustart" in Deutschland mit neuen Gehäusen*

Mein Fall ist es auch nicht. Der Klavierlack stört mich schon an meinem Fernseher, das muss ich nicht auch noch am Case haben.


----------



## poiu (8. April 2010)

*AW: IKONIK versucht "Neustart" in Deutschland mit neuen Gehäusen*

@der8auer

da bin ich mal gespannt, hoffentlich wechseln sie denn Hersteller nicht bzw. wenn, dann nicht zu so einem schlechten


----------



## KennyKiller (8. April 2010)

*AW: IKONIK versucht "Neustart" in Deutschland mit neuen Gehäusen*

Die Front gefällt mir garnicht!


----------



## Taitan (8. April 2010)

*AW: IKONIK versucht "Neustart" in Deutschland mit neuen Gehäusen*

baah, ich hoffe dieser Pianolacklook, der in alle Bereiche des Lebens mittlerweile Einzug gehalten hat, stirbt bald aus. Die Designer haben noch nie mit einer Perserkatze zusammen gewohnt.


----------



## Hugo78 (8. April 2010)

*AW: IKONIK versucht "Neustart" in Deutschland mit neuen Gehäusen*

Mir ist es viel zu klein und zu offen das Case.
Und der An/Aus Schalter sitzt viel zu tief, da müsste ich das Teil ja auf meinem Tisch stehen haben...
Schade das kein Hersteller mal Lian Li kopiert.

IKONIK ähnliches Design find man ja tausendfach, schön billiger Plastiklook, aber schön mattes, schwarzes Alu sucht man vergebens ne Alternative.
Sliverstone und Corsair, aber bei dennen muss man dan auch immer gleich ein Seitenteil mit Fenster kaufen, Nonsense wenn man ein Case einfach nur dämmen will.


----------



## Jami (8. April 2010)

*AW: IKONIK versucht "Neustart" in Deutschland mit neuen Gehäusen*



Zerebo schrieb:


> Naja ich find das sieht irgendwie etwas billig aus.
> Vor allem von Plastil Hochglanzflächen bin ich kein Fan.


Im Vergleich zu den vorher angebotenen Gehäusen sehen die doch garnicht mal schlecht aus.


----------



## der8auer (8. April 2010)

*AW: IKONIK versucht "Neustart" in Deutschland mit neuen Gehäusen*

So ich habe Neuigkeiten von IKONIK:

- Die HD5970 passt ins RA 2000. Allerdings nicht in Transform A10, EN1, EN2

- Das RA 2000 kommt ebenfalls in ca. einem Monat auf den Markt

- Die EN1 und EN2 Serie soll ebenfalls nächsten Monat kommen. Bilder dazu habe ich im ersten Beitrag reineditiert.


----------

